# Help! My husband took Tren and has disrupted our lives!



## Superwoman03 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello guys. I have been bodybuilding with my husband for many years. In July he decided to take a cycle that included Tren. I should have done my research before agreeing. He took Tren A. After about 7-10 days he started getting mean and angry. He started buying expensive things like a quad. He just changed. A few weeks into the tren I was waiting for him to get ready to go to the gym if he was taking a long time. I asked him what he was doing and he replied he had a new friend and it was a woman. I was livid! He chose to keep this from me for weeks! He swears they were just friends and that she was helping him with me. He has never done anything like this before. We have been together for over 15 years. I threatened to leave when he said he wanted to keep being her friend. He told me he should stop the tren and he did. He said it made him look at women differently. He stopped the tren and the other stuff he was taking. It took about a week but after that he seemed back to normal. I caught a message to his brother saying he wanted to **** everything he sees. This was all 6 months ago now. I can’t gwt over it and I don’t trust him anymore. For the past 6 months he has done everything he can to fix this. He has not messaged this girl. I asked him if it was the tren that made him so it and he said probably cause he doesn’t want to talk to her anymore. I think the tren made him not trust me and not even like me very much which lead to the texting to the other woman. He did not ask for her number she gave it to him in case he needed to talk. She was a coworker. Of course once he got the number he messaged her daily for 3 weeks. He swears she was helping him with me but come on. I am not stupid. I know he enjoyed the attention. I know for a fact he did not physically cheat as he always came straight home after work. Also caught a text to his brother saying he never crossed the line, didn’t cheat and didn’t have an affair. Even though it’s bwwn 6 months I am still heartbroken and thinking of leaving him. Since this has happened he switched jobs, stopped texting her and switched gyms. She was going to the same gym. He also had no issue taking me to the Christmas party and she was there. I just need so advice! Could the tren have made him do it? Is it possible he really doesn’t want to talk to her now? It makes no sense anyways as she was a little heavy, divorced with a kid and 10 years younger than him. I can’t see him wanting to be with her. Could the tren have made this happen and then it be over once it wore off? Please any advise would be great. I am about to break up a 15 year relationship with a great man and we have a kid. Should I forgive did the steroids make him act like this? Help!!!
He was taking:
1cc tren daily
1400mg test per week
eq and 
Anadrol


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 7, 2018)

LOL.....Get a good divorce attorney, but I assume your story is pretty fake.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2018)

You should have sex with someone on this forum to make him pay for messaging that other chick


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 7, 2018)

Or do it FD style and put on a strap on and **** him in his poop chute.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Feb 7, 2018)

The good news, the Tren seemed to of worked.

The bad news, your husband sounds like a douche. Don't blame the drugs.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuk bxtches get money.....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 7, 2018)

JuiceTrain said:


> Fuk bxtches get money.....



That's what you should let your husband do,
Give home more Tren and unlimited hall passes...


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sorry, but if this is a true story, get an attorney.  Don't blame the drugs.  Sure Tren can make you more aggressive and horny, but texting another woman, for weeks, you know its not the drugs.  Its attention.  Been on Tren.  Didn't make me text other chics.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 7, 2018)

you sound butt hurt better let me eat that asshole


----------



## Mythos (Feb 7, 2018)

So I couldn't focus enough to read all of that.
 What I got was: your husband got a massage from a fat chick and now you want a divorce?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2018)

The honest answer if this if its a true story is yes. Tren can make guys wanna **** everything they see. Lol. I know when I'm on tren my libido is thru the damn roof and girls I normally don't find attractive all the sudden become attractive. 

U said u know he didn't cheat and is doing everything to fix it? Then get over it. Maybe it was just a friend. He's shown u he fukked up and is sorry. Either accept his apology and move on or leave him.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 7, 2018)

You both should have watched the Ben Afleck after school special. The information is out there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2018)

Sounds like good tren. 

Sorry your husband didn't cheat on you.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2018)

So much for being super woman.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 7, 2018)

To recap:
Husband never cheated
Husband was upfront bout his communication with a co-worker when asked
Husband stopped the tren at your request
Husband stopped communicating with his co-worker at your request
Husband switched jobs to get away from co-worker friend
Husband has been trying to do right by you ever since

Despite all this you still don't trust him and want to separate?

My suggestion, do it. The poor man deserves better.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 7, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> To recap:
> Husband never cheated
> Husband was upfront bout his communication with a co-worker when asked
> Husband never abused you or your child
> ...



Don't forget the fact he switched gyms AND jobs...

And she stated he is a great man.


----------



## RISE (Feb 7, 2018)

That sucks.  Can i have the rest of his gear?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 7, 2018)

Maybe he doesn't eat ass


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm amazed at the level of bullshit people feed themselves to justify tough decisions. 

When I break off a relationship, I do it honestly. Regardless of how bad the real reasons make me look. I do *not *search for any past incident, no matter how insignificant, to make my partner look bad and somehow try to frame the situation as their fault. 
What I'm saying is, your excuse for leaving this dude is crap. And you know it. Be honest with yourself & him - especially with a kid involved. 

Assuming your not a troll of course


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2018)

They call me the get even guy and rebound guy!


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## BRICKS (Feb 8, 2018)

Sounds like a lot of bullshit.  If this is true you  deserve each other.  Blaming tren is like blaming alcohol for the black eye. Or the gun. Or the car.  Get It? People do sh*t, things don't.  Sounds like he took responsibility and accountability for his actions.  Like someone else said, get over it or move on.  And perhaps you should ask yourself why you seek the advice/attention of strangers, mostly male, I might add, that you don't know to make personal decision about your relationship with your husband?  Maybe he shouldn't be trusting you.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2018)

^^^^^^^ you said Seek^^^^^^


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 8, 2018)

bricks dropped the mic after that one lol


----------



## stanley (Feb 8, 2018)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You should have sex with someone on this forum to make him pay for messaging that other chick


lmao i nearly wet my self great comment .oh yes


----------



## motown1002 (Feb 8, 2018)

Kinda hard to take this seriously.  Why would some chick come here of all places seeking relationship help from mostly men, that she doesn't know?  Something isn't right.


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2018)

This isn't the first time I've seen this post.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> This isn't the first time I've seen this post.



You know, it does sound kind of familiar.


----------



## Fladjengineer (Feb 8, 2018)

harsh on all side of this post.


----------



## kittensandkilos (Feb 8, 2018)

I mean is there any of this tren left? Sounds like some good gear to me.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 8, 2018)

This isn't the only site "she's" posted on. The original post is posted verbatim somewhere else. 

"She's" been editing her posts and replacing them with nothing, she's trying to cover her tracks for some reason. Shady as ****.


----------



## Beezy (Feb 11, 2018)

I knew it was b.s. when I read, “She’s 10 years younger, so he probably doesn’t want to be with her...”
If he’s older than 28, 10 years younger is precisely what he’s looking for.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 12, 2018)

10/10 - would totally read your trollbait post again.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 12, 2018)

everytime i see the title of this thread i crack up. has she even ever responded? no matter what the guy went above and beyond to make shit right maybe she's just searching for validation to hop on a new dick


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 12, 2018)

I think Zeig should take one for team SI and eat out her cornhole to get back at her despicable husband.


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 13, 2018)

zeigler you have been challenged...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 13, 2018)

I bet zeigler has a lot of fecal matter stuck in his beard


----------



## Seeker (Feb 13, 2018)

Jin said:


> This isn't the first time I've seen this post.



Are you admitting to hanging out on other boards? I should infract you for that.


----------



## Jin (Feb 13, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Are you admitting to hanging out on other boards? I should infract you for that.



I think OP has been posting this same thread for a long time.


----------



## snake (Feb 14, 2018)

How the fuuk did I miss this? :32 (8):


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 15, 2018)

snake said:


> How the fuuk did I miss this? :32 (8):



Probably didn't have your readers on lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> I think OP has been posting this same thread for a long time.



if ur referring to that ghey board we used to be on i vaguely remember a very similar thread


----------



## Jin (Feb 15, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> if ur referring to that ghey board we used to be on i vaguely remember a very similar thread


 
Yes. 
10char


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 15, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Maybe he doesn't eat ass


This is the real issue here


----------



## JabED (Feb 15, 2018)

I am doing just test cycle nowadays and all time boner. Consider me lmfao


----------



## Dozer (Mar 4, 2018)

For love of god, make sure he never tries Cell Tech... that is the strongest legal steroid in existence. People are so horny they screw themselves.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 4, 2018)

tren didn't change me in any way test or deca didn't just sayin. gotta have self control. i wonder if this chick is frumpy and fridgid and the dude just couldn't bare having a high sex drive and and lame woman hmmm...


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2018)

Obvious Troll is obvious.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 25, 2020)

The search option just kept me amused for like 10 minutes.

This deserves a bump.


----------



## Yaya (May 27, 2020)

At least the tren is real


----------



## German89 (May 28, 2020)

I wonder what happened.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> I wonder what happened.



murder/suicide most likely


----------



## German89 (May 28, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> murder/suicide most likely



She took her half


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> I wonder what happened.



Eventually they tried a threesome, but feelings quickly developed between the two women. Fast forward a year, the ladies now have matching tattoos and are living in Santa Cruz while Tren Boy fell into a depression and is now making 'Gay For Pay' videos on the Dark Web. 

A love story for the ages.


----------



## Mister Slicksta (May 28, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> you sound butt hurt better let me eat that asshole



::spits out coffee::  :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Eventually they tried a threesome, but feelings quickly developed between the two women. Fast forward a year, the ladies now have matching tattoos and are living in Santa Cruz while Tren Boy fell into a depression and is now making 'Gay For Pay' videos on the Dark Web.
> 
> A love story for the ages.



lmao you should be a novelist your explanation and description is amazing.


----------



## German89 (May 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Eventually they tried a threesome, but feelings quickly developed between the two women. Fast forward a year, the ladies now have matching tattoos and are living in Santa Cruz while Tren Boy fell into a depression and is now making 'Gay For Pay' videos on the Dark Web.
> 
> A love story for the ages.



Who needs the dark web when it's all on fansonly


----------



## CJ (May 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> Who needs the dark web when it's all on fansonly



*add to homescreen :32 (20):


----------



## ATLRigger (May 28, 2020)

This can’t compete with those murder/suicide, threesome and gay-for-pay darkweb follow-ups but still


----------



## BrotherIron (May 29, 2020)

I say you show him... you should start taking tren.  That'll show him.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 29, 2020)

i was in the same boat but him. i never cheated but i did talk to another woman...i changed jobs,phones and other things..this was about a yr ago and still catch shit over it...
  bottom line u need to ask urself if what u have is worth saving...mine was. we will not have another issue but i didnt blame it on tren...i also didnt want to cheat i just liked the attention...must say that it helped me become a better husband ...and i know ur not asking if the tren made him do it really cause nothing makes u do anything...sure it increases ur sex drive but doesnt make u want to cheat.....
  were u giving him what he needed at home? not saying its a reason to cheat...there is to many factors...this is something no one can hep u with but u...
  its either u want to be married or not. where i come from its supposed to be forever unless u cheat,,
do u feel he thinks he can do better? so many questions...
   just remember if u have a good husband the grass is rarely greener on the other side...good men are hard to come by...ur age comes into play. how long u have invested together...
 best advice i can give is look at it like a pendulum scale. do the pros out weigh the cons...how i make every decision..way it sounds is u want to leave and u need a co signer and i wont do that but u already know what u are going to do.
 good luck...


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rigorhead (May 30, 2020)

I've posted my story on a couple of posts so won't go into too much specifics here, but:
I got my T level checked at a Men's Health clinic about 3 years ago. My level was 47. When I got on TRT my sex drive was off the charts crazy high. I mean like 16 year old boy watching xxx porn levels of sex drive. I could think of nothing else from waking in the morning to going to sleep at night. I felt psychotic. I banged my wife  as much as possible, of course, but she'd only relent once every day or two. We've been married for 18 years so she's pretty awesome for taking the constant (and very aggressive) pounding lol. 
I never cheated, but the sight or smell! of any hot chick I came in contact with I was basically salivating.
 And on a side note, I am still amazed at how effective I am at picking up women when in this state of mind. It's like they could sense how close they were to being ravaged and was turned on by it. Because I said some very inappropriate things to them and they ate it up.
But I digress, I know the op is trolling us, but for some of us, anabolics can get us in bad trouble. 
In fact, we're currently on vacation and if it weren't for my daughter sleeping in the bed next to my wife(a room with 2 beds) I'd go in there and roll my wife over and wake her with....


----------

